# Women's fashion in Florence



## buby (Dec 6, 2017)

Where can I find women's fashion stores, specialty boutiques?


----------



## Lourdes (Dec 11, 2017)

You can find many shops across the downtown area dedicated just to women's clothing as well as accessories. Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 16, 2017)

You can find luxury brands on Via Tornabuoni and via Strozzi, also between the Duomo and Piazza della Republica there is a "Luisa Via Roma" shop, who sells most of the international fashion brands (it is considered the trendiest shop in Florence). 
The middle edge brands you can find walking around city center, like via Calzaiuoli, via Calimala, Porta Rossa, via de'Cerretani.
If you are looking for something special, made by Florentine or Italian not very known designers you can check Oltrarno area near Palazzo Pitti and Borgo San Jacopo, or via della Vigna Nuova, via del Corso and area between Piazza della Signoria and Santa Croce.
Or otherwise in can go in some Outlet near Florence.

Depends on what you are looking for. ))))

Your Florence Guide,
Eugenia


----------



## Riccardo Casa Howard (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi!

Just an example, what about Basic in Via Porta Rossa?
We really love this store. It is located at a hidden street and doesn’t draw much attention from the outside. It is because of this that its insides are so impressive, with minimalist pieces by Alberta Ferretti and other less-known designers.


----------



## SuzanneT (Jan 17, 2018)

*Quality Tennis Shoes and Hiking Shoes in Florence?*

I left the US 8 years ago and have never returned there. The one thing I can not buy in So. America is good quality tennis and walking/hiking shoes (everything here is from China or beautiful local leather).   So I wonder if you have a store/stores that feature these shoes  AND do they carry larger sizes for giant gringos...like I'm a size 8 1/2  possibly a 9.   

I'm on my last pair of Merrel's and open to all suggestions.  

Here's an example of the type of shoe (doesn't have to be this brand)  that I am looking for:  
https://www.merrell.com/US/en/home?CID=MAR-merrell_shoes-e-Brand

Grazie mille, 
Suzanne


----------



## DonnaDenise (Jan 22, 2018)

*Shoes*

Buongiorno,

It is just a bit outside of Florence, but when I have time I like to go to:

Calzature Bianciardi  
4.99 Google reviews
Clothing store in Greve in Chianti, Italy
Address: Piazza Trento, 50022 Greve in Chianti FI

They are an outlet store which carries Italian brands at good prices.

and the last pair of hiking boots I bought were from this place in Florence:
http://www.obiettivomontagna.net/

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Lourdes (Jan 23, 2018)

HAHA, then I'm a giant too since I also wear a 9!

Since I suppose you're interested in quality shoes over cheaper options, if you can't make it to Greve to buy shoes, I would suggest Universo Sport right by the Duomo: https://goo.gl/maps/QYqZm3kSA1B2 for tennis and hiking shoes

Also Cresti Calzature on Via Pietrapiana for quality shoes, from Mephisto to Timberland to Clark's: https://goo.gl/maps/H57asGYg4sB2

If you don't know the Mephisto brand, they are quality walking shoes you should take a look at. There is brand store near the Duomo with lots of choices on via Martelli: https://goo.gl/maps/QdambJnWVpD2

On that note, I would also recommend you take a look at the Geox brand, the store is on Via Panzani: https://goo.gl/maps/ZTb1Kxdw9A12


----------



## SuzanneT (Jan 26, 2018)

*Thank you Donna!*

Donna...thank you for replying and for the link. 
Cheers, Suzanne  




DonnaDenise said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> It is just a bit outside of Florence, but when I have time I like to go to:
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzanneT (Jan 26, 2018)

*Thank you Lourdes!!!!!*

Wow..am I grateful to have found you.  Thank you for all these links.  I feel like a country bumpkin looking at these stores with great walking shoes!   lol


----------



## babycoutureindia (Feb 21, 2019)

Although Milan is hailed as the fashion capital of Italy, many would argue that Florence is its real fashion capital. With great shopping, high fashion brands who make Tuscany their home base, and plenty of fashion events that happen in the city throughout the year, Florence is always on top of the latest styles. This is a great city for expressing your creative side though your clothes. Encompassing big brands and smaller stores, Florence’s style options seem endless, from steampunk and vintage to high fashion trendy.


----------

